

Why Sales Reps Get Paid More Than Other Employees - yogo
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/12/18/why-sales-reps-get-paid-more-than-other-employees/?ref=smallbusiness&_r=0

======
sharemywin
Risk. Most compensation for sales commision based or sales with quota. Sales
people are better negotiators(core skills). Also, most people aren't willing
to put up with that much rejecton.

